# bluefish down cbbt



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

now thats a blue, 3 @ 21+lbs


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BIG Chopper Bluefish


November 2007
I had heard reports of bluefish up to about eight pounds, but I had not heard of any reports of the big bluefish off the Virginia coast, which usually show on the wrecks by now. I decided to check it out on our own, so we hit the water and headed east off the coast of Virginia Beach in search of the big chopper bluefish. My crew consisted of Robin, and Larry Regula. We were not disappointed!
Although we were anticipating light SW winds, we were greeted by 10 to 15 mph winds, and 2-foot seas. Although the ride was a little dicey, we made good time. Once arriving, I began looking for evidence of bluefish. I almost immediately spotted a small group of birds looking and picking on the horizon. We headed on over to the birds, and found a nice slick and lots of bait. We started out with three rods. The first rod went down, but came unglued after a few minutes. I was able to catch a glimpse of the fish, and confirm that it was a nice bluefish. That was a good sign. We soon sighted busting fish and huge blues cruising just under the surface all around us! This was an amazing sight. The rod went down again, and then again, and the first citation chopper bluefish were in the box. We scaled back to two rods, with solid action until we were chased in by the winds kicking up to about 20 mph. In our short time, we boated a total of 18 choppers, all of which were citation fish. Each of us had both release and weight citation blues. My biggest was a brute, and weighed in at 21-pounds, 5-ounces, which is the new Virginia State leader! Larry’s biggest weighed in at a respectable 18-pounds, 2-ounces. This was the largest school of monster choppers I have ever seen. The water temperature was 65 degrees, and the water was a bit murky, but tons of bait and action. Julie





__________________


________________

Dr. Julie Ball

IGFA International Representative

Reply With Quote


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

That womans got it going on


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My goodness !!! Nice fish my man !! 

How far offshore did you go for those monsters?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

way to go. Congrats. :beer::beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

hey ya i wish that would have been me fishing with her but she is a conservationist for the chesapeake bay in VA. i know from my cousin
that the blues are near that size. :fishing:


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Ive met her several times and shes got quite a few records and is a good person even though she is a dentist


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice BIG BLUES*

BigPapa, 

Just wanted to say congrats those are some really nice blues. We saw them to 15lbs in the middle bay this year but nothing over 20 like that. Isnt it great when you take friends out on your boat and the fish cooperate and you get to put your friends on nice fish. I enjoy taking people out on my boat. Once again nice blues BigPapa!!!!! Honestly I would trade in one of the 40+ inch rocks we got saterday for a blue with shoulders and size like those you caught. Pound for Pound blues are 10 times stronger then rockfish in my opinion they just don't taste as good!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*combatcatcher*

i never went out with her , i just saw this article about blues being caught by the cbbt area.
i do agree with you on this in that a blue will fight
10x harder than any striper 3x its size. even though
i eat stripers, give me a blue anyday!!!:fishing:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

just went to her website.... she is really hot.

I know where she can catch a 300lber!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> just went to her website.... she is really hot.
> 
> I know where she can catch a 300lber!


Link please?


----------



## fshrgrl (Feb 17, 2007)

The link to *Dr. Julie Ball Extreme Sportfishing *is


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks! 

btw, congrats on the world record tilefish. I tried to get one back in the spring... but ended up with a citation seabass and upchuck of shame.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fshrgrl said:


> The link to *Dr. Julie Ball Extreme Sportfishing *is


Outstanding


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

French said:


> just went to her website.... she is really hot.
> 
> I know where she can catch a 300lber!


LOL  Yepp she's hot and can fish like pro.
Hey she has Private Fishing Lessons Too 
WTG Julie on all your outstanding catches


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> LOL  Yepp she's hot and can fish like pro.
> Hey she has Private Fishing Lessons Too
> WTG Julie on all your outstanding catches


my mom does keep telling me to get married


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Did I miss something here?

fshrgrl=Julie?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nope-i don't think you missed anything, you are right on fishbait!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*fishbait!!!*



fishbait said:


> Did I miss something here?
> 
> fshrgrl=Julie?


i see you caught that 1 too


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Did the link get deleted? I saw it in the profile. Some impressive catches!

Fshrgrl, do you only fish from a boat?


----------



## fshrgrl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Yep, it's me.*

Hi guys. 
Yep, I joined a little while back when I checked out this board when someone requested permission to use my report. I got word some of my stuff was on this board recently. I guess my link was deleted...don't know, I must be breaking some rule.  But, it is in my profile.
I fish from boats and the surf. Here is the winning fish from the Surf fishing Tournamnet this month in Hatteras: An 11 pound Fat Albert caught on 12 pound test. If you want that report, I can post it...not sure where?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fshrgrl said:


> Hi guys.
> Yep, I joined a little while back when I checked out this board when someone requested permission to use my report. I guess my link was deleted...don't know, must be breaking some rule.  But, it is in my profile.
> I fish from boats and the surf. Here is the winning fish from the Surf fishing Tournamnet this month in Hatteras: An 11 pound Fat Albert caught on 12 pound test. If you want that report, I can post it...not sure where?


YOU GO GIRL!!!!!:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

girl - commercial/advertising links are generally a no-no, but don't know any reason you couldn't post your report-how many details of the where and how are up to you -- think any boating report goes in the boat board & any surf report in whatever state they were caught. 
that should work out for you....if i'm incorrect the mods will let you (& probably me, too) know.
nice fish & welcome to the boards


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board Julie. Hope to catch up and fish with you some day.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet albie. 

Welcome to the board.

If you caught the fish from the beaches of Hatteras, it should be in the Carolina board.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Impressive.

I give two thumbs way up there...like the Fonz!

"Heeeyyyyy"


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Julie,

Nice to have you on board

Quebec 115


----------

